# [solved]"/sbin/fstrim -v /" outputs always values of 38 GB

## toralf

shouldn't that value goes down nearer to zero after few runs ? - I let it run now at every 5 hours -it runs for about 15 min at my 240GB SSD - but the output is always 38 GB or so.Last edited by toralf on Fri Feb 27, 2015 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

toralf,

```
# /sbin/fstrim -av

/usr/local: 970.6 MiB (1017745408 bytes) trimmed

/opt: 672.1 MiB (704757760 bytes) trimmed

/var: 3.1 GiB (3313926144 bytes) trimmed

/usr: 19.5 GiB (20948844544 bytes) trimmed

/: 695.7 MiB (729473024 bytes) trimmed

NeddySeagoon_Static ~ # /sbin/fstrim -av

/usr/local: 0 B (0 bytes) trimmed

/opt: 0 B (0 bytes) trimmed

/var: 0 B (0 bytes) trimmed

/usr: 0 B (0 bytes) trimmed

/: 0 B (0 bytes) trimmed
```

Seems to work for me but I used the -a option too

----------

## toralf

And I get (again) :

```
t44 ~ # /sbin/fstrim -av

/: 37.3 GiB (40041742336 bytes) trimmed

~ $ equery b /sbin/fstrim

 * Searching for /sbin/fstrim ... 

sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3 (/sbin/fstrim)

~ $ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda3 on / type btrfs (rw,noatime)

```

----------

## Ant P.

 *man 8 fstrim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>        -v, --verbose
> 
> ...

 

Not sure what output you're expecting, given this description.

----------

## toralf

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not sure what output you're expecting, given this description.

 If I run it 2 times in a row I'd expect a similar output like yours, meaning "0 B (0 bytes) trimmed "

----------

## s4e8

fstrim w/ btrfs is buggy. 

1. it don't remember trim state, always trim whole partition again

2. it don't trim unallocated chunk. space outside used in command "btrfs fi df <dir>"

3. it use vrange to iterate chunks. If vrange large than prange, it would trim nothing

----------

## toralf

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> fstrim w/ btrfs is buggy. 
> 
> 1. it don't remember trim state, always trim whole partition again
> 
> 2. it don't trim unallocated chunk. space outside used in command "btrfs fi df <dir>"
> ...

 ick, ok, so I used this /etc/fstab entires for now :

```
/dev/sda3               /               btrfs           noatime,ssd,discard,compress=lzo
```

----------

